# Nach umstellung auf neues Xampp spinnt einiges



## Katzehuhn (13. September 2007)

Ich hab mich nach langer Zeit dafür entschieden auf eine neuere Version von Xampp umzusteigen. Nur irgend etwas scheint da total zu spinnen, entweder ich oder das Xampp oder beides^^
Wie stell ich das nochmal ein das wenn ich per GET Information übergeben ich sie nicht mittels $_GET[name] aufrufen muss, sondern einfach per $name darauf zugreifen kann? 
Danke


----------



## Flex (13. September 2007)

register_globals in der php.ini auf "on" stellen.

Allerdings führt dies zu größeren Sicherheitslücken bzw. Risiken, siehe auch:
Using Register Globals


----------

